# Biggest horse you have ridden?



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

The biggest horse I have ridden is my boy, who is 17.3hh


----------



## HNS101 (Oct 26, 2010)

a draft cross he was 17.hh


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

16hh, ID x TB or WB (I didn't quite catch what she said).


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

18.2hh Fresian/Draft cross who had absoulutley no manners and would use his increidble strenght to haul your arms out of your sockets. Given I was riding in a 14" kids dressage saddle because he was acting up for her so I jumped on to help her and I was mmaking him do what he didn't want to...I'm surprised I kept my seat as he bucked and twisted and kicked out. He would rub you against the wall, be going nice and then just stop and spin towards the wall. Never again.


----------



## goodcallsenator (Aug 7, 2010)

My friends 17.3 hh Clydesdale cross (only .1hh taller than my 17.2hh mare )


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Geesh! You guys make my ride feel small! Haha. My new Perch cross, who's probably around 16.3 or 17


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

19.1 clyde x tb

did not make a very good ride. He would get stuck whn turning right.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

That would have to have been my 16.3hh TbXPercheron mare that i sold 2 years ago. 
I really enjoy riding the bigger horses, but my personal favs are shorter lol as i am short & can't for the life of me mount a tall horse without something to stand on!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

18hh belgian mare Roothie 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PonyMad (Aug 26, 2010)

I rode a 17.3 yesterday....
Little different from my 13.3 : L


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

my sisters 18hh Canadian warmblood.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

A polo pony I rode at camp. He was such a sweety but I couldn't groom his butt at the time. About 17.2hh?


----------



## SparksFly (Nov 20, 2010)

My ex-boyfriend's draft cross, who was 17.2hh.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

17.3 hh draft x TB

I leased him for a while as a sixth grader. I was a little shorty (probably not over 5')... it was hilarious, but I tacked him up and rode him on my own. I had to lift the saddle over my head to get it on him... and I had to jump _from_ the mounting block to get on. If I rode him bareback too long, my hips would get sore from sitting so wide. I'd ride him up in the pastures, and I could swear you heard the earth moving when those huge feet of his thunked down!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

17.3hh Warmblood. I don't like riding big horses anymore though. 15-16hh is ideal for me.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

18 hh Percheron. I only trail rode him, but he was a foxhunter and I saw him jump a pickup truck!


----------



## ilovepavani (Dec 3, 2010)

18 hh draft cross ex grand prix horse. I triple rode him with my friend and this little girl at the barn!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

19 hand Belgian, at MO State Fair, years and years ago. So big that my legs stuck straight out it felt like. It was summer between my 6th, and 7gh grade years.

He was massive.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

My old mare a T 18.hh, tall thing.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

The biggest horse that I really rode was my friend's 6 year old, 17.2 hh thoroughbred gelding. I rode him in a lesson when my horse was off.

The biggest horse I've ever been on was 18.2 hh Clydesdale. I'm only 5'1" with short legs and I have to say, I felt like my legs where going to fall off after I got off. That thing was WIDE!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

mine was my dads 17.1hh TBx Clyde and was not very pleasant to ride hahahaha


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

For me it is my Canadian Warmblood (Oldenberg/TB) who's 17.3, but everyone else seems to suspect he's larger - I think it's an illusion due to his width! I find a lot of these big horses come with health problems. Not all, but a lot, in my experience.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

19.2 Shire Stud that was boarded at the barn I took lessons at when I was 12. He was a dream to ride. Manners to the T.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

The biggest horse I have ever ridden was my 17.2 qh but
my granddaughter's Clydesdale, Wheeler was the biggest I have ever been around. He died last March but he was a big boy at 19.2. Here is is with their paints who both stand at 15hh


















and her new ride, Waylon who is 18.1


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

the biggest horse i've ridden was a 17.1 hh TB. He was my trainers 4th level dressage horse, he behaved very nicely. Second to that is my current horse, a 16.2hh warmblood, and he is absolutly brilliant! I am jealous of all you guys who got to ride a horse 18 hh + ! i've always wanted to, i've never gotten the chance though!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

well my tb is 17.0h but i have ridden a horse thats 18.0 TB stallion it felt bigger cause of his muscles lol


----------



## Mackieb (Aug 16, 2010)

From what I remember, a 16.2hh TB


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

My baby boy, a 17.2hh thoroughbred


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I think 16.1hh maybe.
Which was a palomino australian stock horse who was so gentle and anyone could ride him.
It was when I was riding for a lady, that was her horse but the horse I usually rode was having an off day so I rode hers lol.

Gosh I want to ride a 18hh+ horse just to experiance it


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I've just bought Mitchell... And We're picking him up tomorrow. He is apparently 16.1, but I think he may be a little bigger than that. He's bigger than me and im nearly 1.7m


But the biggest horse I have ridden was an 18hh tb mare, Heather, who was an ill mannered camp horse and bolted across that side of a big cliff with me on top. I got off after that and refused to ride her again. (like 18km away from camp haha)... Did I mention I was 10 and they put me on that thing?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I occasionally ride a young horse at the barn. He has to be 18.2hh and he's started filling out.. So yeah, huge.
He's sired by Sir Donnerhall and I think all his horses are huuuuge...


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Mine's changed as of 3:30pm today, 16.1hh grey mare. I've gone up one inch!


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

Approx. 185 cm Czech warmblood. Which would be some 18.2 hands. (at least as far as I remember, don't really recall what everything I was put on when I was a kid)


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm only 5'3" and the biggest horse I've ever ridden was a 17.3h TB gelding. He was the sweetest, and was one of the best movers I have ever ridden, not to mention he could jump the moon.


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

...15.2hh QH gelding. xD Got him as a two year old, but sold him this year.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

MyLittleHunter said:


> I'm only 5'3" and the biggest horse I've ever ridden was a 17.3h TB gelding. He was the sweetest, and was one of the best movers I have ever ridden, not to mention he could jump the moon.


Mine was also a 17.3hh TB too! And I'm 5'3". The only thing is the one that I rode would only walk and canter. He had been taught that he only had to trot when you had pulled his chin to his chest. I had gone for a test ride and the owner was telling me "Pull back. Pull harder." and I was like "What? You want me to pull on his face?" Also she had him in a gag.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

17.3 hh Oldenburg gelding. He didn't feel that big though, mostly because he was a bit narrower than most warmbloods I've had the pleasure of working with. Heck, my dressage saddle was too wide on him, and I use that saddle on a 14 hh Paint cross with no problem.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Duke was a 17.2 hand percheron that I leased








and Dante was a 17.3 hand Friesian that my friend has - what a bouncy boy he was. I giggled the whole time I rode him lol








And now I ride a 14hand (but still growing) pony lol


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

An 18 hand Belgian called Donnie.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

17 hand dutch warmblood  I love her.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

my friend's 18hh draft. He was so sweet and he was fun to ride. 

the second tallest was a 17hh mule that is at the rescue.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

16.2 hand tennessee walking horse! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

18 HH. He makes me feel like a kid.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

One of my horses is right about 17hh, and at a clinic I rode a VERY stout Brabant horse while blindfolded. He probably wasn't over 17hh, but I felt like I was sitting on an elephant.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

16.2 hh TB that my friend was trying out. 
I ride short horses....


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

18.2 five year old. Purebred tb, he's just a freak.

Although I wouldn't consider it riding so much as sitting there and attempting to get my five foot self's short legs to communicate with a big and not too bright greenie.

He's ridiculously narrow still too. They haven't started any real work with him yet (waiting for him to mature) so he has NO muscle. He looks like a giraffe. A cute and stupid orange giraffe.

He really is a dufus though. He always has this look like "durrrr, what's happenin down there?...I guess I'll just step over/on everything"


----------



## dillon (Dec 9, 2010)

My babey dillon 18 hands dutch kwpn


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Mine's changed again. 16.3hh Irish Draught mare.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Lis said:


> Mine's changed again. 16.3hh Irish Draught mare.


 Ooo - I'm jealous! How was she?


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

She had the bounciest walk I have ever ridden. My glasses were bounced to the bottom of my nose. Lovely trot, comfy canter and a huge jump! I'm taking her in a jumping competition in a couple of weeks so should be good.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

All I have ever riden up to now are:
15.2hh Blue roan Irish draght called bluey
15hh Black white marking cob call sox
(they were both at a riding school I go to.
Meet the Horses
Then there was my 8.2hh shetland gelding. (by far the scarest ride truthly bareback on a head collor and he wouldn't stop or turn)


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

my biggest is my dads horse 
Red 17.1hh wasnt a good ride i fell off onto solid ground flat on my bum


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

17.2hh warmblood gelding Aquila.
Charlotte at pony club owns Aquila and as I was about to get back onto Tess she says to me "Can you get up?" I was like "ummm yeah" then she threw Aquila's reins at me and grabbed Tess's and mounted Tess. Then she said "Now I will ask again, Can you get up?"!! Well I was astounded! I got onto the Giant all by myself and then cantered! Talk about a smooth canter!!
17.1hh TB gelding Zoom
An eventer owned by a lady up in QLD. He has a HUGE jump in him!


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

a Thoroughbred at 16.2 hh


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Ive ridden an 18hh 3 year old shire, bareback without any tack/headcoller or anything. his owner lead him up by his neck rug from the field & stuck me on him haha hes like 18.3hh now i think, i havent seen him for a couple of years. but he was a lovely horse. complete gentleman. used to follow his owner around like a lost puppy lol


----------

